# Pigeon In Orting, WA Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a pigeon in Orting, WA in need of a home. It is not banded but the finder believes it to be a homing pigeon. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are able to adopt this pigeon or know someone who can. I have a phone # but not the name of the finder.

Terry


----------

